# Solved: ASR Reset Detected (Server 2000)



## ComfortGroup_IT (Aug 27, 2009)

I am running Server 2000 on a Compaq Proliant PL1600 which has an Alert Panel on the front of it. I had one alert that I saw today that said "ASR Reset Detected" however I can't seem to find an error in Event Viewer that looks like it applies. Does anyone know what that is? Is it something to "worry" about? What does it mean? I appreciate any help I can get here.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

I suppose if the server keeps restarting it would be a bad thing. If it's a one off thing I wouldn't worry too much.


----------

